# favorite instrament



## saberpup (Aug 12, 2008)

what is your favorite instrament to listen to by itself?

mmine is the bag pipes.:smile:


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 12, 2008)

guitar
even though bagpipes are nice as well

kiss me, i'm scottish ^.~


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 12, 2008)

Acoustic drums, hands down, I can't find anything more exciting or intense~


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 12, 2008)

Pipe organ. It can sound really pretty, but yet exetremely sinister at the same time.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 12, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> Pipe organ. It can sound really pretty, but yet exetremely sinister at the same time.



I concur.

But my Favorite?  Violin.  I always loved string instruments, and this one just sounds so... Genuine?  I don't know how to describe it.

Piano also has the same effect on me.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 13, 2008)

ACOUSTIC GUITAR!!


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmmm... base guitar is probably my favorite, next to drums.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 14, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Hmmm... base guitar is probably my favorite, next to drums.



You would be my favourite person, if it wasnt for the mistake on bas*s* guitar.

You all get one guess as to mine. :3


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 14, 2008)

Piana!! 14 years and loving it!
Can get any emotion out of a piano. Whether I want to relieve stress or vent some quiet emotions, my piano is there for me
OH, but to listen to?
Still piano :3
It is its own symphony. Perfect at the hands of someone who can treat it properly.


----------



## Little Kiyo (Aug 14, 2008)

MY FAVORITE INSTRUMENT IS THE DRUMS..... I like rhythem.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 15, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You would be my favourite person, if it wasnt for the mistake on bas*s* guitar.
> 
> You all get one guess as to mine. :3


 
XD  Drums used to be my favorite, until I just somehow got interested in the low sounds of the base.  I love both pretty much the same tho.


----------



## runner (Aug 15, 2008)

acoustic guitar or drums


----------



## Youkaiyami (Aug 16, 2008)

French Horn!


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 16, 2008)

.. guitars, both acoustic and electric :3


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

PaperRabbit said:


> .. guitars, both acoustic and electric :3



Ya missed one...


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 16, 2008)

I honestly can't pick just one.  I like them all so much.  I do find I tend to lean towards more ethnic and exotic instruments, but I still can't pick one over the others.  To me, the only bad instrument is an instrument that's not played well.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Do vocals count? 8)

If not, I'd have to say guitar.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 16, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Ya missed one...



I did? D:


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

PaperRabbit said:


> I did? D:



The bass... That is a guitar. Try and prove it otherwise.


----------

